# Im world champion...wow...



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

In finland right now, Just came back from the comp and in my hotel room, weighed in yesterday at 63.5kg (lost a lil weight during the journey here)

Got 160 squat, 90 bench and a 185 deadlift...im just so emotional and happy, only been powerlifting under a year and already I am british and world champion, I couldnt ask for more....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats mate, great result :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent stuff

Congratulations  :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

well done pal... keep it up


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Win anything good?


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats mate well done!!!!


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Mega :thumb: well done buddy.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

very impressive! :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fvcking awesome stuff mate, that is fantastic news...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome stuff dude!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing mate well done brilliant achievement


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done Merat top man, chuffed to bits for you seriously bro


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Big well done congrats


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

F*cking hell Merat! Congratulations


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What an achievement. I cant imagine how much you must be buzzing or even right now in a bt of a daze still not quite sunk in

Congrats


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Remember though if you used gloves, straps or a especially a pad, you're still [email protected] 

Congratulations, one hell of a result... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Massive congrats fella, well done!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

YAY for superrat  i would like to take some credit for this  all that advice and encouragement  LOL

(just kidding the limelight is all yours ratty, AWESOME job)


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done hun


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Merat said:


> In finland right now, Just came back from the comp and in my hotel room, weighed in yesterday at 63.5kg (lost a lil weight during the journey here)
> 
> Got 160 squat, 90 bench and a 185 deadlift...im just so emotional and happy, only been powerlifting under a year and already I am british and world champion, I couldnt ask for more....


huge congrats mate....


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic achievement, congratulations


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

****ing belting mate. Well done.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats awesome, well done!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome bud


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice going mate

Well impressed 

Onwards to even bigger lifts

BOOOOOOM


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Congrats mate


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeahh buddy, light weight


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> Yeahh buddy, light weight


Liiiightweight!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya big showoff! Seriously Ratty well done......2012 awaits


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Top work fella!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

well done


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats mate, you'll go far


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

WOW

Good work mate, keep at it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh just to think a couple of years back you were just a lil Iranian kid with one eyebrow!

Now you have 2 eyebrows and 2 titles! boooom just need a 'super rat' cape now  koobideh is on me!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Ahh just to think a couple of years back you were just a lil Iranian kid with one eyebrow!
> 
> Now you have 2 eyebrows and 2 titles! boooom just need a 'super rat' cape now  koobideh is on me!


ohhh yea i forgot i take credit for the 2 eyebrows too.... LOL


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Ahh just to think a couple of years back you were just a lil Iranian kid with one eyebrow!
> 
> Now you have 2 eyebrows and 2 titles! boooom just need a 'super rat' cape now  koobideh is on me!


LOOOOL! you d!ck :lol: lol jk

nah im fckin happy, DB and MissBC did have some part to play in getting me to do powerlifting in the first place! so thanks guys!

Cheers for the kind words people, reli appreciate 

Cant wait to get back to training now!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Top banana, that's an awesome result!


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Superb achievement Congrats


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

great news dude


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

merat is angie macmanarra (probably spelt wrong) out there with you?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Firstly well done mate, its a great feeling to win isn't it!

Second was this raw or equiped lifting, i simply as because there are so many feds and classes its hard to know just how impressed i should be (super ply denim vs knee wraps is a big difference lol)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bloody hell mate well done


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fantastic news! Well done


----------



## bigphil1982 (May 13, 2010)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Very well done mate, you must be very proud


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Firstly well done mate, its a great feeling to win isn't it!
> 
> Second was this raw or equiped lifting, i simply as because there are so many feds and classes its hard to know just how impressed i should be (super ply denim vs knee wraps is a big difference lol)


ha yes it does, it was equipped mate, but im far from being experienced yet in equipment still have alot to learn (ive done 160kg with just wraps before in comp and no suit but did it as an opener, but my 170 yesterday was redlighted for being very slightly above depth apparantly).

Im happy I didnt bomb though...couple guys bombed opening too heavy! really made me nervy seeing that!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Merat said:


> ha yes it does, it was equipped mate, but im far from being experienced yet in equipment still have alot to learn (ive done 160kg with just wraps before in comp and no suit but did it as an opener, but my 170 yesterday was redlighted for being very slightly above depth apparantly).
> 
> Im happy I didnt bomb though...couple guys bombed opening too heavy! really made me nervy seeing that!


It's pointless going heavy too early, do something your very confident with, fcuk bombing out lol

Very well done mate  What were your direct competitors lifting? Was there a chase to the highest total, for example you had to lift more on your deadlift to beat the total?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice one mate!


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Superb stuff mate, well done


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice one mate


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations mate


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice one  congrats


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

"british and world champion"

Brilliant stuff, very well done


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done mate!!!!!

Much more pressure when travel to a different country to compete so extra well done on going out there and performing well.

Onwards and upwards:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WELL DONE MATEY...........


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Very well done Merat.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done congrats!!!


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

outstanding. well done bud.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

congratulations pal, get any vids or anything?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

congratulations friend


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

well done matey, v v v plzed for u  , drop me a message wen ur home ye x


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

top job mate, congratulations


----------

